# Can anyone help me ID this woodstove?



## mepellet (Aug 14, 2011)

Recently moved into a house that had this woodstove installed. Can anyone help me ID the manufacturer and model of this woodstove?  Thanks!
Sorry for the picture quality.  Was taken with a cell phone.


----------



## webbie (Aug 14, 2011)

At first glance it looks like JAF - that is, Just Another Franklin style stove. Dozens of vendors made very similar stoves, most made from 1979 to 1980. Many were made overseas (Taiwan), but some are American. There may be some identifying names cast into it somewhere - examples include Atlanta Stove Works, Portland Stoves, etc.

You will have to look closely to determine this.

In any case, it is a relatively inefficient stove - not really good for much other than very occasional use. It is effectively more of a fireplace than a stove.


----------



## mepellet (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea we know it is pretty inefficient with short burn times. Can't keep it running for more than a couple hours without throwing more wood in.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a Franklin, made by many manufacturers such as mentioned in the previous reply's. Olympic stoves is another possibility. Very inefficient and not way to control the fire. You'd be better off getting rid of it and getting an efficient EPA stove.


----------



## mepellet (Aug 14, 2011)

We actually just put in our order yesterday for a harman pellet stove which we will have installed in our lowest level living room. We will only use the woodstove occasionally this winter. In a few years we will replace the woodstove. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Aug 15, 2011)

No one mentioned the one GOOD thing about the Franklins.  On the left side, you'll find some 'eyes' into which go a cooking grate that can swing in over the coals.  I used to drive my neighbors nuts smelling me cooking steaks or chops over the wood fire in the middle of winter!   Not efficient like they said but if you can find slab wood from a sawmill, it is ideal for that.  I used to get a big banded pile of slab oak for $15 and would just cut right down through the bundle in the right lengths.  Get two FULL truckloads out of one bundle.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 15, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> No one mentioned the one GOOD thing about the Franklins.  On the left side, you'll find some 'eyes' into which go a cooking grate that can swing in over the coals.  I used to drive my neighbors nuts smelling me cooking steaks or chops over the wood fire in the middle of winter!   Not efficient like they said but if you can find slab wood from a sawmill, it is ideal for that.  I used to get a big banded pile of slab oak for $15 and would just cut right down through the bundle in the right lengths.  Get two FULL truckloads out of one bundle.



Could have bought a lot of steaks for the new $180, in 1970's dollars, pair of boots that I managed to catch that rolling out burning log on the toes of from my Franklin. Brand new house and the carpet job for the whole family room, because the embers exploded off the dang log, cost me another six hundred.

Yeah, I love Franklin stoves.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Aug 15, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, the joys of burning wood!!  Maybe that's why I sold it and went to a Franco Belge coal burner.


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 15, 2011)

Some of my fondest memories were cooking on and in a Franklin stove.  Juat using it for what is was:  A cast iron open fireplace, it was very fun.  Nice heat and the ability to have an open fire when I wanted one.

I also adore my crusty old 12' row boat with a 1961 Johnson on it.

Sometimes the simple things can provide tons of joy, as long as you recognize them for what they are.


----------



## hockey2701 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a Franklin Olympic made by Washington Stove works, the plate is still on the back of the stove. We don't use for primary heat, I just fire it up on cold nights. One thing that is bothersome is the doors do not seal to the unit very well when closed, and when not in use, it can emit odor. Suggestions? When starting a fire, I also have to open window to prevent down draft.


----------

